
Show HN: Moover: request a move - soheil
https://business.moover.co/welcome?autologin
======
bradknowles
So, do the "OO"s in the name look to anyone else like they were intentionally
styled on fake boobs?

I guess that's one way to get the attention of a lot of likely male computer
geeks....

------
soheil
React app, based on Firebase db, would love any feedback.

~~~
Shank
Definitely doesn't display correctly on an iPhone 6S in Safari. The white text
blends into the background making the header unreadable.

~~~
RyLo
Our first attempt at a consumer product. Not mobile first obviously. Check in
over the next few days.

